# Solar lights ON the coop and run, would it help?



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Wondering if pointing lights at the coop at night, might detour evening predators (opossum, raccoons, rats). I have small, solar up lights pointing at the coop, but not in it, as not to disturb the girls. However on warm summer nights, when I let them sleep with the pop door open, will the lights bother the chickens? Thanks to anyone with a thought on this.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I have *NOT *tried this.....
BUT...It might be an answer to your question.
Link: *http://niteguard.com/pages/Home/

*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Personally I doubt it. As soon as the predator realized its just light and nothing is coming out to stop them they'll continue on what they plan to do.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

That night guard this is serious, I'm not sure I'd need something flashing at the hens all night, but I understand the concept. As a novice I was just thinking it might be an extra precaution, but just like. Rows to a scarecrow, once the ***** see it just a light, they might go for it anyhow. Ok, thanks for your thoughts. I think our coop is secure, it sits over 4" deep gravel fill, the bottom is 1/4" galvanized hardware cloth with 3.5" sand over top. I doubt that anything will get in, but I just want to take extra precautions I guess. Thank you both.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Just use 1/2 or 1/4 inch hardware cloth so the windows aren't doors.


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

I have 60 Pullets in a canvas style temporary garage. The backside of the garage faces the woods (10feet away). I have a Radio Shack blinking LED that runs on two AA batteries, been on day and night for over a month. They are only around $5.00
It's well worth it to give it a try.


----------

